# Running?



## Cerz (Jan 18, 2010)

Has anyone found that running every morning helps with anxiety?
I'm going to start going for a jog every morning and would like to see if anyone else has tried this and what the effects of their anxiety were after?


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

This was advised to me by my cognitive therapist. It's better to run than stew in your own bio-chemistry. There's also this strange state of ecstasy of laughter I fall into after running. It feels really good!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I run six miles four times a week, usually in the evening. It helps me sleep a few hours later.


----------



## Cerz (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm back from my run in the snow 
I got wet though, but i feel great. I'll try running every morning for a month see how i feel.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Good to hear people saying that this helps. I'm going to take it up soon. I'm moving to a town that has a beach, so I'll start jogging on the beach. I think I'd prefer that to running on roads etc.

Although, it's going to be a big shock to my system, the last time i ran anywhere was towards a Bar!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

irishK said:


> I'm glad I read this post this morning. I was talking myself out of doing anything at all today and using lack of sleep as an excuse. I just ran 2 miles (inside though) and dont feel too bad. I do feel a bit sick running on 2 hours sleep in 2 nights but proved that I can do something seemingly physically difficult.
> 
> *passes out*


Roughly 2 1/2 hours after this post and you are offline. From my calculations and experience, you just might be taking a nap .

Rest well :yawn


----------



## NotRealName (Feb 28, 2010)

It helps. I go about an hour before the sun sets. I like looking at the sun and where I go running, theres always dogs, I like looking at them too. I also see it as "at least I'm here and not doing nothing". lol don't I sound so sensitive. Awkward.


----------



## mazer (Feb 12, 2010)

I run most days. I think it helps with general mood and health, even for the particular day. I never really thought about it helping specifically with anxiety though--maybe that comes from the general goodness.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

It used to help me deal with stress and depression. I used to run so much that there would be puddles of sweat on the floor, and/or my clothes would be completely drenched. I think it was too much and it was bad for me though, but damn my cardio was amazing. I've since cut down a lot because i'm trying to build muscle.


----------



## ThatWierdGuy (Feb 20, 2010)

Running has been essential in my treatment. That and reducing the amount of lipids I eat.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I just started jogging again today. Never been much of a runner but rather do a slower jog, easier on the joints.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I used to run every couple of days. I should get back into it when the weather gets nice again.

I hate running in winter. I'll take 32 celcius with 100% humidity over, like, minus one. Kudos to you for doing it.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Running was a crutch for me since i would over do it to just be calm.


----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)

When I walk I look like a total fool due to my SA because my legs get stiff from the body tension, and I look 5x dumber running. I wish I could run though.


----------



## dougcyrus (Dec 29, 2009)

hi yes i have tried running and it did boost my self esteem a little so i did not think so much about the bad things people are thinking about me


----------

